# Powhatan



## RuralEngineer (Sep 5, 2015)

Checked in yesterday.  They now have a separate VIP entrance which was great since the regular line was long.  Computers where down for about 15 mins.  DRI is doing some nice VIP events in the local area.  I was surprised to find out that the resort has experienced very high occupancy rates.  I think the attention to detail and service has been paying off.  Did not ask for an updated unit and consequently got an older unit but it was still ok.

Did the update.  Current price is $8.11.  Some interesting rumors, DRI wants to expand # of resorts, more acquisitions, and more luxury homes.  Plans to add more vacation options.

Also talked to Gold Key personnel.  Deal will be finalized 10/17/15.  Current employees being offered jobs.

Stephen


----------



## johnrsrq (Sep 6, 2015)

RuralEngineer said:


> Checked in yesterday.  They now have a separate VIP entrance which was great since the regular line was long.  Computers where down for about 15 mins.  DRI is doing some nice VIP events in the local area.  I was surprised to find out that the resort has experienced very high occupancy rates.  I think the attention to detail and service has been paying off.  Did not ask for an updated unit and consequently got an older unit but it was still ok.
> 
> Did the update.  Current price is $8.11.  Some interesting rumors, DRI wants to expand # of resorts, more acquisitions, and more luxury homes.  Plans to add more vacation options.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the update. PM any of those rumors, thinking long term positive  DRI here. Looking at adding a luxury home to the list possibly with Siesta Key and Nokomis/ Venice beaches nearby. Possibly. No hoa or county rules preventing. AirBnB might be the first choice when it's hardened and ready.


----------



## dwojo (Sep 6, 2015)

Good to hear that about Powhatan. Last time we were there the resort was a little run down but that was several years ago. We will be doing an update in a few weeks. Hoping to get information about the Goldkey acquisition as we also own at Ocean Beach Club in Virginia Beach.


----------



## friedshrimp (Oct 4, 2015)

dwojo said:


> Good to hear that about Powhatan. Last time we were there the resort was a little run down but that was several years ago. We will be doing an update in a few weeks. Hoping to get information about the Goldkey acquisition as we also own at Ocean Beach Club in Virginia Beach.



Can you find out when the unit in VB will be available for use in the system?


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 4, 2015)

The date for the transfer of ownership is October 17.  I would imagine unsold inventory would be transferred into one of the trusts on or about that date and would be available for booking then.  I doubt there would be many (if any) summer weeks in the unsold inventory.  Gold key is actively trying to get the few weeks they have into the hands of current owners through equity upgrade programs.  When I was in VB over Easter, the rep did not have a single VB week to sell at any price for weeks 25-32 in any of the 5 resorts.  There were a few 22-24 and 33-35 in addition to most weeks during the off season.


----------



## friedshrimp (Oct 5, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> The date for the transfer of ownership is October 17.  I would imagine unsold inventory would be transferred into one of the trusts on or about that date and would be available for booking then.  I doubt there would be many (if any) summer weeks in the unsold inventory.  Gold key is actively trying to get the few weeks they have into the hands of current owners through equity upgrade programs.  When I was in VB over Easter, the rep did not have a single VB week to sell at any price for weeks 25-32 in any of the 5 resorts.  There were a few 22-24 and 33-35 in addition to most weeks during the off season.



Oh, it's okay that if they don't have any summer weeks available. This is for my daughter to spend 4 or 5 days there just to unwind. She lives in Hampton Roads and this would make a nice getaway for her and my granddaughter any time of the year (except right now with the hurricane offshore ). I'll start looking in two weeks then. Thanks.


----------

